# Excel Formel: Zähle Zellen, die mit Text gefüllt sind



## HPB (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
irgendwie stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch. Ihr könnt mir sicherlich helfen.
Ich habe eine Menge von Zellen und ich möchte darunter mit einer Formel berechnen, in wieviel Zellen etwas steht und wieviele leer sind. 

Ich habe mit den Formeln ISTLEER und ZÄHLENWENN experimentiert, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so. Kann mit jemand einen Tipp geben?
(Eigentlich müsste es doch mit ZÄHLENWENN gehen. Aber was gebe ich als Suchkriterium ein, wenn ich nur wissen will, ob die Zelle gefüllt ist?

Danke f+r die Hilfe,
Peter


----------



## stanleyB (24. Juli 2006)

Hi,

nehmen wir an, du haettest die Range A1:A25, die du dahingehend untersuchen moechtest, dann wuerde es so aussehen:


```
' Anzahl nichtgeufellter Zellen
=ZÄHLENWENN(A1:A25;"")
```


```
' Anzahl gefuellter Zellen
=ANZAHL2(A1:A25)
```

Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------

